# Does the motherboard really affect Game performence ?



## fukra (May 31, 2011)

should investing in high end mobo increase overall performace or just invest money in good cpu and gpu


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2011)

get good mid range mobo for longivety.

performance in games may not increase much (3-5fps at most) but other things do get affected by quality, such as seek times, bandwidth, overclocking capability etc.

one should invest in a good mid-range mobo (10-16k) if budget allows it along with a good PSU.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:
			
		

> one should invest in a good mid-
> range mobo (10-16k) if budget allows
> it along with a good PSU.



Thats way too high for me and most mortals in India.
A motherboard in 8k region does great and will easily last for next 3- 5 years


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> one should invest in a good mid-range mobo (10-16k) if budget allows


Are you expecting us to take this seriously 
Also is the quoted statement anything to do with OP's query in the first case!

@OP : You won't notice much difference in normal usage like browsing n watching movie or multitasking. Little difference can be felt in case of gaming and overclocking potential of RAM/Processor/GPU will be higher and overclocking will be more stable. With high-end mobo you get more features like three way SLI/Crossfire, quick overclocking switch etc.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

^^Read the statement carefully.i said *if your budget allows it*

btw 10k is only 2k higher than 8k



> performance in games may not increase much (3-5fps at most) but other things do get affected by quality, such as seek times, bandwidth, overclocking capability etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Even if budget allows and one has no plans to overclock or tri sli or quad sli I will suggest a mobo of price max Rs.10000. Even Sli(2 way) can be handled on most mobos upto 10k price. And I havent come across many people asking for a tri sli config in this forum.
ofcourse if anyone wants to build "The ultimate Pc" then those mobos are usefull

OP didnt ask whether a expensive mobo will make difference or not he has asked in general bout mobos.
Please read Thread title 5 times more before replying.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

i dont answer based on thread title but based on both title and post.

mobos do make a difference.

check out some comparisions.

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837.html
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/p67_motherboard_roundup/


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:
			
		

> i dont answer based on thread title but based on both title and post.


 THat what do you base you're replies on?

Lets stop fighting now 
Seeing the reviews, they dont say much(atleast the Toms hardware one doesnt say expensive mobos are the way to go and we should ditch less expensive ones  )


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Tried to post reply but forum has database error

now trying by editing:

Those are mid range mobos(150$ to 200$.considering higher prices here, 180$ to 250$) :sigh:

We actually pay more for those mobos here 

i asked you to look at the comparision benchmarks.You failed to see that.
Games obviously wont show much difference,but these small performance differences are what edge out a mobo from its competition in a particular segment(other than features and price, that is)...

From toms hardware(to make your life easier ):

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837-21.html
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837-22.html
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837-27.html
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837-28.html
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837-29.html
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837-30.html

For the High-end mobos

From overclockers Club:

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/p67_motherboard_roundup/14.htm
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/p67_motherboard_roundup/15.htm
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/p67_motherboard_roundup/16.htm
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/p67_motherboard_roundup/17.htm
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/p67_motherboard_roundup/18.htm
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/p67_motherboard_roundup/22.htm
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/p67_motherboard_roundup/23.htm



> THat what do you base you're replies on?


Answer:


> *based on both title and post.*



EDIT: it works!


----------



## fukra (Jun 2, 2011)

so you want say that expensive mobos didn't  increase the  fps and if a person want to sli or overclock then he should buy


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 2, 2011)

not only that but good mobos also increase bandwidth between components and/or decrease latency.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2011)

performance increases but not worth it. instead buy an expensive motherboard cause it uses better components & have some features you'll use. longevity of your system.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2011)

A decent mobo coupled with a proper PSU will help the longevity of the components.
15k mobos are not neccesary. If a mobo of half that price has good components, then it will do


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

Techfreak show me one 7.5k mobo that has components comparable to a 15k counterpart(same company range).


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:
			
		

> Techfreak show me one 7.5k mobo
> that has components comparable to a
> 15k counterpart(same company
> range).


 arey I didnt mean they have superior components I meant components good enough for longevity.
Lets not fight more. We have discussed everything


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

That will depend on the factors I mentioned.

Why did I spend on a Rampage III Extreme?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:
			
		

> Why did I spend on a Rampage III
> Extreme?


 You arguably have one of fastest pc's of this forum.
A normal gpu sli can be done on cheaper mobo but something as grand as the Gtx 580 deserves the mobo you have 
also the i7 you have is awesome.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks, but I really wish I had 15k more for a 970.

Then I would be able to utilize 2Ghz RAM speed.The uncore of my chip cant cross 3850mhz.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are not using Crossfire/SLI, the only things you need to look for in a mobo are these:

1) Power supply system/Voltage Regulator Module (the number of power phases is directly proportional to the overclockability of the motherboard. It also causes those 1% performance increases. For any motherboard, 4 phases is barely enough, 8 phases is good and above that is for serious OCers).

2) Onboard LAN/SATA controllers. Expensive motherboards will have better, faster controllers.

*Performance differences are negligible.*

Investing in a motherboard in the 6-8K range will keep you happy if you plan not to overclock too much (assuming you don't do SLI/Crossfire).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

*Q: Does the motherboard really affect Game performence ?*
Ans: Yes,a mobo architecture & components quality + features affect performance....after all its the mother of all components in inside cabby...

so,dats y hardcore gamers invest in 15~25k mobos...


----------

